# Organisation der Schaltplan- Revision…



## Chräshe (12 April 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

  nur so aus Wunderfitz, wie funktioniert bei euch die Organisation der Schaltplanrevisionen?

  Kennt ihr auch die Variante, dass kurz vor Auslieferungen beim Zeichner 5 Pläne der selben Anlage zur Revision auftauchen, im Idealfall noch mit je 3 widersprüchlichen Varianten und garantiert ohne Namen vom Künstler…? :sm8:
  Wie konsequent kommen die Änderungen nach erfolgter Inbetriebnahme wieder zurück? 

  Wie bedingungslos vertraut ihr Plänen von Anlagen, welche sich über Jahre weiterentwickeln? 

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> nur so aus Wunderfitz, wie funktioniert bei euch die Organisation der Schaltplanrevisionen?
> 
> ...



Das kenne ich auch, ich versuche immer nur einen Plan rauszugeben. Aber
natürlich funktioniert das nicht immer, gerade bei größten Anlagen. Ein
Glück sind die Kollegen oft so Diszipliniert, das Sie, wenn Änderungen erforderlich
sind, diese eben durchsprechen. Ansonsten bin ich ja schon über 20 Jahre im
Betrieb und kann die Handschriften zu ordnen oder der verworrenen Gedanken-
Gänge nachvollziehen.

PS. Was ist den Wunderfitz?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (12 April 2011)

kommt drauf an, wo die Pläne erstellt werden - manche lassen wir extern zeichen. Fertigung und Inbetriebnahme immer durch uns - es hat sich folgendes etabliert:

1. Pläne werden gezeichnet und die Anlage wird gebaut
2. Die Werkstatt baut und zeichnet Änderungen händisch ein. Z.B. Fehler in der Klemmenbeschriftung oder geänderte Verdrahtung des Hilfskontakte der Sicherungsautomaten in Reihe (nicht immer 13- 14, 13- 14 sondern 13 - 14, 14 - 13 wie es vom Leitungsweg besser ist)
3. Zeichner überarbeitet Plan, wird so überarbeitet auf die Baustelle mit dem Schrank geliefert (sowie Kabelschilder)
4. Installation und Inbetriebnahme vor Ort - danach werden die Änderungen wieder eingezeichnet



Meisst wird dann auch erst die Kunden-Doku in 3facher Ausfertigung erstellt und er erhält dann nicht mehr Version 1.
Ein Kampf sind dann fehlende Kabelschilder nachzubekommen 

Schlecht ist immer erst eine Vorab-Verkabelungs Liste - da sind meisst immer noch Fehler drin da die eigentliche Schaltung, genaue Betriebsmittel und Spannungen (230V über Telefonkabel mach ich nicht!) noch unbekannt sind


----------



## Paule (12 April 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> (nicht immer 13- 14, 13- 14 sondern 13 - 14, 14 - 13 wie es vom Leitungsweg besser ist)


Wow, interessante Möglichkeit um Kupfer zu sparen! 
Noch nie gesehen oder gehört, machen das noch mehr so?


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> PS. Was ist den Wunderfitz?


 
Schriftdeutsch   Neugier, neugierig
Südbadisch       Wunderfitz, wunderfitzig

wo kommt Chräshe wohl her? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2011)

Jetzt nochmal zur Sache:

ich kenne es auch so, Baustellen- und Vorabversionen z.B. auf
gelbem Papier zu drucken, als zusätzliche Maßnahme zu den schon
genannten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Wow, interessante Möglichkeit um Kupfer zu sparen!
> Noch nie gesehen oder gehört, machen das noch mehr so?


 
die Lipper mit Sicherheit... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Chräshe (13 April 2011)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn jemand zu dir sagt: „Mensch bisch du wunderfizig!“ dann nimm das als Kompliment... ;-)

  Den Trick, nur einen Plan rauszugeben, hatte ich schon versucht. Der Kopierer hat mir dann gleich ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Danach habe ich es mit getöntem Papier versucht. Zumindest war dann „eine“ Version als Original auszumachen.

  Inzwischen habe ich mit der gebundenen Ausgabe die Technik perfektioniert.
 Kopieren ist jederzeit möglich, aber die Anzahl der Kopien ist bedeutend gesunken...*ROFL*



ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Meist wird dann auch erst die Kunden-Doku in 3facher Ausfertigung erstellt...


 Das ist mir auch immer ein Dorn im Auge. Erst kostet es viele Mühe, alle Änderungen in einem Plansatz zusammen zu fassen, um anschließend wieder 3 Ausgaben auszuliefern... :sb9:


----------

